# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Nurs Lokman Hekimin Üretiği Panax Forte Çöp hiç bir faydası yoktur

## g.crazy

Gökçek Gıda ilaçın üretiği Panax Forte yerine, internetten yanlışlıkla Nurs Lokman Hekimin sahte Panax Forte sini a lmışım. Kargodan gelen ürünün üzerinde ki etketi görünce şaşırdım.Kapsülleri açınca içinde öğütülmüş otu görünce şok oldum.Allah dan korkmayan kuldan utanmayan bu isanlaraın Allah belasını versin.Telefonla Nurs Lokman Hekimi aradım ve Uzman Dr. Dinçer Erdinç’in bu ürünü formüle ettiğini söylediler.Formülün çöp olduğunu ürünü iade etmek istediğimi söyledim.İade almıyoruz dediler.Allah bunların belasını versin çöpü bitkisel Gıda takviyesi diye insanları dolandırıyorlar.

----------

